# Severe Pancreatitis experience?



## HuntDawg (Apr 7, 2014)

My 4 year old YLF vomited every hour to two hours from 3:00 am to 1:00 pm yesterday. I took her to the local emergency vet. They came back with a severe pancreatitis. X rays, blood work, IV fluids. I picked her up at 7:00 am this morning and took her to our regular vet. I know and trust him enough that I have his cell number and we talked late last night. He was waiting for me at 7:30 am this morning.

He did another x ray and a sonagram. He has confirmed what the emergency people said and is sending additional blood work out today. He is giving her IV fluids and antibiotics.

He says it is bad, and at the very least will keep her until tomorrow.

Have no idea as to why she got it at this point.

Anyone have experience?


----------



## HuntDawg (Apr 7, 2014)

Just admitted her to Auburn. I am pretty darn worried.


----------



## wildlands (Apr 7, 2014)

has she gotten any ham or table scraps in the last 24 hrs? I had an emergency visit over Christmas with mine due to this. I was lucky I have to watch his diet and do regular blood work to make sure his levels are in check. Just had it done today and they are slightly elivated. Trying to keep him off meds as the drug used to control the bad things is not cheap. 

Good luck and I hope they can save your dog.


----------



## HuntDawg (Apr 7, 2014)

wildlands said:


> has she gotten any ham or table scraps in the last 24 hrs? I had an emergency visit over Christmas with mine due to this. I was lucky I have to watch his diet and do regular blood work to make sure his levels are in check. Just had it done today and they are slightly elivated. Trying to keep him off meds as the drug used to control the bad things is not cheap.
> 
> Good luck and I hope they can save your dog.



No table scraps ever, unless she got something I do not know about. I am very, very stern about table scraps. 

We did give her some rice Sunday morning after the vomiting started, but this is advice from our vet.

We are back home and will wait by the phone. I will say that the service down there was unbelievable. As I pulled in and in the phone with the desk clerk she instructed me to pull to the front door, get my dog inside, and park your car later. Walked into a room ready for us. 1 minute later a technition was checking vitals and asking questions.

Internal medicine team will arrive in the morning to look at her and all the tests.

Had to put down $1,000.00 deposit and sign a bunch of what if questions. 

Praying for my little yellow hunting buddy.


----------



## Bkeepr (Apr 8, 2014)

Mine got into some old chicken eggs hidden out in the yard.  Had foamy raspberry colored diarrhea with blood streaks and also had vomiting.  ER vet said he had acute hemorrhagic gastroenteritis and was on his way to having pancreatitis.
Fats are bad, rotten stuff is worse!


----------



## Porubiansky (Apr 8, 2014)

Our Schnauzer has had it twice. She got turkey scraps and bacon grease from the trash. She was admitted to the vet both times with vomiting and spent several days in the vet hooked up to the IV and came out fine. I hope it works out well.


----------



## HuntDawg (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Auburn called tonight and said she is stable. They inserted a feeding tune into her now tonight to get some nourishment into her body to help herself heal. 

That was good news. My wife is not handling this whole experience well. On top of all of this, my wife is scheduled for Hernia surgery next Friday.

When it rains, it poor's.


----------



## HuntDawg (Apr 9, 2014)

Auburn just called. The food from the feeding tube caused her to vomit. They are going to wait a couple of more hours and try again.


----------



## Doc Olly (Apr 9, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> My 4 year old YLF vomited every hour to two hours from 3:00 am to 1:00 pm yesterday. I took her to the local emergency vet. They came back with a severe pancreatitis. X rays, blood work, IV fluids. I picked her up at 7:00 am this morning and took her to our regular vet. I know and trust him enough that I have his cell number and we talked late last night. He was waiting for me at 7:30 am this morning.
> 
> He did another x ray and a sonagram. He has confirmed what the emergency people said and is sending additional blood work out today. He is giving her IV fluids and antibiotics.
> 
> ...





Hey man,
I wanted to offer my 2 cents.  First, I hope and pray things work out for you. Pancreatitis is serious business.
Check out this website:http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&S=0&C=0&A=2214

If you have any questions please pm me anytime.
I do this everdy so you are not bothering me.


----------



## HuntDawg (Apr 10, 2014)

We just returned from Auburn.  It is not looking good.  She regurgitated the second attempt to feed through the tube in her nose.  They are now giving her nutrition through her leg, but it is not the same as getting it in her stomach.

The vet said that he still has hope for a recovery.  Not exactly what I was hoping to hear.

Amber was very excited to see us.  I am sure she thought we were bringing her home, as she tried to go out the door.  Two IV tubes in her legs, and one through her nose.  Her mouth is so very dry.

Once she settled down, she just laid on the floor and moaned.  It was so, so hard to see.

I am not in the best spirits, and preparing myself for the worst.  If you have it in your heart, please pray for my little girl.


----------



## jbp84 (Apr 10, 2014)

I have a pointer mix that is very a sensative, she's had it three times.  It's got to the point I bought extra tablets last time just incase, the road trips to the dr get rough when he's 45 min from where we work. I hope she pulls through I feel your pain


----------



## HuntDawg (Apr 11, 2014)

Just got off the phone with Auburn. They took the feeding tube out and attempted regular food this morning. She held it down. She also held down a handful this afternoon. They are pleased.

We will talk again tomorrow a couple of hours after another feeding.

Thanks to everyone for their support.


----------



## outside13 (Apr 12, 2014)

Sounds like some good news finally, will keep praying for ya'll that she continue's to improve.


----------



## HuntDawg (Apr 12, 2014)

They just called. She has held down a larger feeding this morning. Fever is just barely there. Another feeding this afternoon, then they will call a couple of hours later.

They said there is a possibility we could get her back tonight.


----------



## Doc Olly (Apr 12, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> They just called. She has held down a larger feeding this morning. Fever is just barely there. Another feeding this afternoon, then they will call a couple of hours later.
> 
> They said there is a possibility we could get her back tonight.



Great news!
There is power in prayer!
God bless


----------



## HuntDawg (Apr 13, 2014)

Please start praying again. A sonagram this afternoon showed fluid around her pancreas. They are concerned. We went down to visit, and got back about 1 hour ago.

She was very confused, and very drugged. They are going to watch her overnight and take another sonagram in the morning. They told me to stay by the phone in case they feel surgery is needed.

My little girl looks awful. 

I need her to get better. My wife is scheduled for Hernia surgery this Friday, and I need her in good spirits.


----------



## catalpa (Apr 13, 2014)

Paryers


----------



## HuntDawg (Apr 13, 2014)

Fluid around the Pancreas. They are taking her to the big machine in the morning for the internal expert to see. If fluid is still there, they will aspirate the fluid to determine what it is.

Will know something by early afternoon.


----------



## HuntDawg (Apr 14, 2014)

Now they are saying that blood may not be getting to the right finger of the Pancreas.  Surgery may be needed to remove dead portion of pancreas, if this is the case.

I am at a cross roads.  They have not told me what this means as for quality of life.

My vet is calling them in the morning , then calling me to better explain what this all means.


----------



## HuntDawg (Apr 16, 2014)

Part of her pancreas looks to be dead. She can survive, but the next question is if her body will dispose of the dead tissue, or reject it.

If she rejects it, the recourse is to put her down. My vet said that this type of surgery has very low success rate, and success is not the best word. It is more like survival rate. He said it is not the journey we should put her through. Auburn concurred.

She is doing better clinically, so maybe she can win this thing. Time is what we are waiting on now. Nothing more we can do, but see how her body reacts.

She is feeling better, so maybe her body can take it.


----------



## ghadarits (Apr 17, 2014)

Dang thats a tough read. I hope everything turns out well for the pup and the wife.


----------



## specialk (Apr 17, 2014)

hoping things work out for you man


----------



## HuntDawg (Apr 17, 2014)

Great news. She is home. Auburn called this afternoon and said it is time to bring her home. She is not out of the woods yet. I came home with 3 bottles of pills, but she is well enough to be home.

I have to take her to my local vet on Monday for more test to see how her body is handling the dead portion of pancreas. We are not out of the woods yet.

With that said, today is my birthday. The greatest gift I have ever received is seeing my wife's face as she went to her knees and hugged our dog in our hallway.

I am happy knowing my wife can go into surgery knowing our little yellow lab is at home.

Thanks to everyone for their thoughts and prayers. I will keep you updated.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 17, 2014)

HuntDawg said:


> Great news. She is home. Auburn called this afternoon and said it is time to bring her home. She is not out of the woods yet. I came home with 3 bottles of pills, but she is well enough to be home.
> 
> I have to take her to my local vet on Monday for more test to see how her body is handling the dead portion of pancreas. We are not out of the woods yet.
> 
> ...


Good news to hear!!........I have been where you are now.  I hope this all ends well!!


----------



## HuntDawg (Apr 20, 2014)

Both of my ladies are doing as well as expected. Man, I am worn out. My dog gets medication 3 times per day, and my wife gets pain meds every 4 hours. Worn out, but blessed they are both doing well.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Apr 21, 2014)

i have been following this thread and that is the news i wanted to hear!


----------



## HuntDawg (Apr 22, 2014)

Blood work came back today. Some levels have returned to normal. Liver levels are still a little high, but better than 1 week ago. My local vet has prescribed another 10 days of medication to help her liver. Will go back for another round of blood work in 10 days. Keeping her calm and rested for the next 10 days here at home.


----------



## HuntDawg (Jul 4, 2014)

We are over 2.5 months out from this horrible experience. My dog is doing well. All of her levels are back to normal. I am easing her back into retrieving and things are going well.

I will be eternally greatful to the people at Auburn. I can now say I have paid for a semester of out of state tuition at Auburn University, but I would do it again if I had too.

No treats for the rest of her life, and she is on a gastrointestinal dog food, but she is alive and well.


----------



## JuliaH (Jul 5, 2014)

That is wonderful news!!!  Congrats!!!


----------

